# 5 điều quan trọng bạn cần biết khi đắp mặt nạ tự nhiên



## thuhoai (11/8/18)

*Những điều này rất quan trọng khi bạn cần đắp mặt nạ tự nhiên giúp làn da của bạn hồi phục nhanh, tươi sáng và láng mịn, cùng chúng tôi khám phá ngay nhé!*

Mặt nạ là một trong những phương pháp chăm sóc da tốt nhất do được cấp ẩm đầy đủ. Việc đắp mặt nạ tự nhiên là cách dưỡng da vừa đơn giản lại ít tốn kém. Tuy nhiên, có nên đắp mặt nạ tự nhiên hàng ngày không? Có phải đắp mặt nạ tự nhiên càng lâu thì càng tốt? Hay làm sao để đắp mặt nạ tự nhiên đạt hiệu quả cao nhất, làm sao để da tránh bị bắt nắng sau khi đắp mặt nạ? Chúng tôi sẽ cùng bạn khám phá ngay 5 lưu ý quan trọng sau giúp mang lại hiệu quả tốt nhất khi đắp mặt nạ tự nhiên nhé!

*1. Xác định đúng loại da*
Nhiều bạn chỉ đoán mình thuộc loại da nào theo cảm tính nên dẫn đến nhiều sai lầm trong việc chăm sóc da hay chọn mỹ phẩm. Vậy nên lưu ý quan trọng đầu tiên là trước khi đắp mặt nạ bạn cần phải xác định xem da mình thuộc loại nào để chọn được một loại mặt nạ phù hợp hoặc bạn nên chọn loại mặt nạ phù hợp với mọi loại da để an toàn nhất nếu không thể xác định được da của mình thuộc loại nào.

*2. Hãy thử mặt nạ lên tay trước khi đưa lên mặt để xem có bị kích ứng không*

*



*
_5 điều quan trọng bạn cần biết khi đắp mặt nạ tự nhiên_​
Để biết mình có phù hợp với loại mặt nạ nào đó hay không bạn nên thử mặt nạ ở một vùng da nhỏ trước như gia tay chả hạn để xem có bị kích ứng không rồi hãy dùng cho mặt. Điều này rất bình thường và có thể hơi mất thời gian một chút nhưng bù lại sẽ an toàn cho làn da của bạn.

*3. Cần rửa sạch mặt với sữa rửa mặt trước và sau khi đắp mặt nạ*
Cần rửa sạch mặt bằng sữa rửa mặt trước khi đắp mặt nạ để loại bỏ những bụi bẩn và giúp da dễ hấp thu dưỡng chất từ mặt nạ. 15 – 30 phút là thời gian lý tưởng nhất để nạ trên da. Nếu nhanh quá thì dưỡng chất chưa kịp hấp thu còn lâu quá thì có thể làm mất lớp màng bảo vệ da. Sau khi đắp nạ xong các bạn cũng nhớ phải rửa lại mặt bằng nước ấm để làm sạch những chất axit, cặn bẩn mà nạ hút ra. Để có hiệu quả hơn sau khi đắp nạ bạn nên thoa thêm một chút toner (nước hoa hồng, nước cân bằng da) giúp da thêm săn chắc và se khít lỗ chân lông.

*4. Nên thêm một chút kem dưỡng ẩm cho da sau khi đắp mặt nạ để được hiệu quả hơn*
Các dưỡng chất từ mặt nạ thiên nhiên sẽ dễ hấp thu hơn vào da khi làn da và cơ thể của bạn được nghỉ ngơi thư giãn vì thế bạn nhớ đắp mặt nạ tự nhiên vào buổi tối trước khi đi ngủ là thời điểm tốt nhất đấy. Và nếu được thì ngay sau khi hoàn tất việc đắp mặt nạ với bạn nào có làn da khô hãy nên thoa thêm một chút kem dưỡng ẩm cho da nhé!

*5. Nhớ tránh để da tiếp xúc với ánh nắng mặt trời ngay sau khi đắp mặt nạ*
Ngay sau khi đắp xong da mặt lúc đó sẽ rất mỏng và rất dễ bắt nắng vì thế bạn cần tránh để da tiếp xúc với ánh nắng ngay sau khi đắp mặt nạ nhé! Nên duy trì đắp mặt nạ thiên nhiên lâu dài và đều đặn từ 1-2 lần/tuần.

Chỉ cần nhớ kỹ và thực hiện đúng 5 lưu ý trên thì việc đắp mặt nạ thiên nhiên của bạn sẽ có hiệu quả cao và thành công mỹ mãn.

_Nguồn: Websosanh_​


----------

